# HyperV Client - FreeBSD 11.1 HyperV Network Error



## arnmac (Sep 15, 2017)

I continue to receive the following error on the console FreeBSD 11.1 install as a Hyper-V client. Network runs fine though and was able to run `freebsd-update` and `pkg` Had no problems with the install and everything else seems to work ok.


```
hn0: unknown RNDIS status 0x40010013
```

The error occurs again every few seconds.

My Hyper-V client is a Generation 2 with a configuration version of 8.0. 

The virtual network bridge assigned to this is a Wireless Card.


----------



## arnmac (Sep 19, 2017)

Due to the silence here I am guessing I need to enter something into bugzilla. Or is there another route that would be advised?


----------



## ondra_knezour (Sep 20, 2017)

You may try freebsd-virtualization@ list before filling bug.


----------



## aliaksandr (Sep 23, 2017)

```
hn0: unknown RNDIS status 0x40010013
```


----------



## arnmac (Sep 28, 2017)

Yes that is it exactly aliaksandr.


----------



## aliaksandr (Oct 20, 2017)

helps to disconnect the network bridge


----------



## arnmac (Oct 26, 2017)

I played with it some before escalating it to anyone. It appears to only happen when I am using a specific wireless device in my virtual switch. So most likely something to do with that specific device. When I use a different NIC in the switch I don't experience the error.

Wireless device in question is a Cisco/Linksys AE6000 Usb wireless dongle.


----------

